# Hunter using my hang on tree blind legal?



## 8pointfish (Dec 27, 2007)

I usually hunt private land but I live close to state land and I plan on hunting it this 2020 season. (Deer hunting) I have a hang on tree stand I will use and portable climbing sticks. If I walk out to my blind and find some A hole just climbed up into my seat (which will be labeled properly with my name and phone#) and uses it as his own, can I tell him to get outta my seat or am I legally screwed cuz its not private land????? I ask this because I used to work with a guy who had this happen to him but IDK the outcome..


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf

Page 24 of the Michigan Hunting Guide states:
"If you hunt on public land, your tree stand must be portable and your name and address, Michigan driver License number, or DNR sportcard number must be affixed in legible English that can be easily read from the ground."

I also states on page 25:
"Your name on a tree stand or ground blind on public land does not guarantee exclusive use."

Now, the statement of page 25 does not say that anyone else has the right to use your stand, only that putting you name on the stand does not guarantee that some jackass won't think he can do what he wants and sit his fat ass in it.

For one thing, the person using the stand has to have his name and address or driver license, etc. on the stand, otherwise, he is illegally using it. Second, if he puts his name and address, etc. on it, that amounts to vandalism and theft. Third, if your name and address, etc. is on it, nothing prevents you from taking it down and leaving with it, so you can kick someone out of it to do that. Make sure you have a receipt for it, or at least have permanent identifying info applied to the stand. I would do this third option since trying to just kick someone out of it might get a call and visit from a CO who makes up his own rules.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Petronius said:


> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf
> 
> Page 24 of the Michigan Hunting Guide states:
> "If you hunt on public land, your tree stand must be portable and your name and address, Michigan driver License number, or DNR sportcard number must be affixed in legible English that can be easily read from the ground."
> ...


Are you sure that it has to be his name on stand?? Or like tip ups ? I know i can lend someone a tip up with my name and he can legally use it it's been discussed multiple times on here.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I think if you find someone in your stand in such a situation and start telling him to get down it could be considered hunter harassment.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve said:


> I think if you find someone in your stand in such a situation and start telling him to get down it could be considered hunter harassment.


But you should be able to pack up your own stand and take it down since it is your property.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

You are not allowed to drop trees on state land , so the chainsaw idea is out....

Choose your spot well.
Camo your platform well. The whole stand should be varied in color.
Break up all straight lines ,harsh angles ect.

Don't recall anyone using any of mine when using stateland. But my homemade jobs might have factored earlier on. More like large bird feeders.....

I was running two commercial stands towards the end , but they too were well blended.
One by a trail and woodline was just above a large oak branch and numerous others.
Turned so the profile was soft. That stand was darn good to me over the years , and another twenty yards into the woods was too.

Not sure if I'd have told some one to get the heck out of a stand of mine.
Probably would have figured the site and hunt were contaminated and hit a secondary spot.
Then pull the stand later.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

miruss said:


> Are you sure that it has to be his name on stand?? Or like tip ups ? I know i can lend someone a tip up with my name and he can legally use it it's been discussed multiple times on here.


The rule book used to be vague on this a couple years ago. They changed the wording when they changed the requirement from name and address to drivers license number being acceptable. The book now says specifically "if you hunt from a raised platform it must be portable and your name or license number must be permanently affixed. 

It used to say the person who hung the stand had to put their name and address. It now says if you hunt your name has to be on it.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> The rule book used to be vague on this a couple years ago. They changed the wording when they changed the requirement from name and address to drivers license number being acceptable. The book now says specifically "if you hunt from a raised platform it must be portable and your name or license number must be permanently affixed.
> 
> It used to say the person who hung the stand had to put their name and address. It now says if you hunt your name has to be on it.


Yes, rules have changed. Now the "user" must have their info placed permanently on the stand. If they don't, they are illegally using it. 

This is taken from the Wildlife Conservation Order (Updated 12/16/2019)

Chapter II 
General Hunting and Trapping Regulations
2.8 Hunt with bow and arrow from scaffold, raised platform, or tree allowed; taking certain species with a firearm from scaffold, raised platform or tree allowed; use of scaffold, platform, ladder, steps or certain other devices in taking an animal on publicly owned lands, exception.

*(4) Use or occupy a scaffold or raised platform without having first etched, engraved, implanted, burned, printed, or painted on the scaffold or raised platform, the name and address, complete Michigan driver’s license number, or DNR sportcard number of the user in legible English easily read from the ground.*


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Dont leave any climbing devices and you likely won't have an issue.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Petronius said:


> Yes, rules have changed. Now the "user" must have their info placed permanently on the stand. If they don't, they are illegally using it.
> 
> This is taken from the Wildlife Conservation Order (Updated 12/16/2019)
> 
> ...


So your saying if YOU hang a stand with YOUR name on it on state land YOUR WIFE can't hunt out of it without getting a ticket ?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have hung a lot of stands on state lands over the years and I just fold the platform up and put a cable with a padlock around it. This helps prevent theft and keeps people from using it when I am not there. I know it stopped at least one neighbor from using it because he complained about a stand being locked up and even inquired if I had an extra key so he could use it, "Just when I wasn't around".


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

miruss said:


> So your saying if YOU hang a stand with YOUR name on it on state land YOUR WIFE can't hunt out of it without getting a ticket ?


Well, the Wildliffe Conservation Order doesn't make exceptions for family members of the same household, like the executive order does when fishing in a boat. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Petronius said:


> But you should be able to pack up your own stand and take it down since it is your property.


Perhaps, but not required. Personally I don't like to make all the noise associated with a climber in the morning. Do you?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve said:


> Perhaps, but not required. Personally I don't like to make all the noise associated with a climber in the morning. Do you?


I don't like the idea of someone I don't know touching my things and leaving cooties.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Petronius said:


> I don't like the idea of someone I don't know touching my things and leaving cooties.


Speaking of cooties! If this virus lasts into deer season, I would assume that only members of your household would be allowed to use your equipment (stand, guns, bow, etc...). That's what they are telling fisherman now. They say it's illegal to borrow someone's fishing rod or boat.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

MossyHorns said:


> Speaking of cooties! If this virus lasts into deer season, I would assume that only members of your household would be allowed to use your equipment (stand, guns, bow, etc...). That's what they are telling fisherman now. They say it's illegal to borrow someone's fishing rod or boat.


So they look at the registration of the fishing rod


----------



## benelli/girl (Feb 16, 2012)

Ask the invading hunter to please get down. If he or she refuses just remove your climbing sticks and wish them good luck.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

benelli/girl said:


> Ask the invading hunter to please get down. If he or she refuses just remove your climbing sticks and wish them good luck.


I like that one!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Steve said:


> Perhaps, but not required. Personally I don't like to make all the noise associated with a climber in the morning. Do you?


In some cases yes, the noise is a problem. I have used them very successfully, and in other situations, they messed up the hunting.


----------



## benelli/girl (Feb 16, 2012)

Steve said:


> I like that one!


Thanks Steve, That was the first thing that came to mind ! but I would probably just start folding and locking after that ordeal, I wouldn’t want any fellow sportsmen (good or bad) to get hurt!


----------

